

How publishers gave Amazon a stick to beat them with - nextparadigms
http://gigaom.com/2011/12/02/how-publishers-gave-amazon-a-stick-to-beat-them-with/

======
easp
It is my sincere hope that fear of amazon leads to the decline in DRM on
ebooks, much as a fear of Apple lead to the decline of DRM for music. I'm not
sure all the ingredients are there though...

